# Epiphany can't connect to the Internet



## BJwojnowski (May 4, 2013)

I have set up xfce4 as my window manager.

I have however encountered a problem.  Epiphany is the default web browser but I can not seem to get it to connect to the Internet.  What can I do to alleviate this issue? Is there something that I should do with the rc.conf file?

_Moved to the Networking section because it doesn't appear to be a window manager issue. -- Mod_


----------



## YZMSQ (May 4, 2013)

Are you sure that your box can access to the Internet? What if you try to `ping [url]http://www.google.com[/url]`?


----------



## BJwojnowski (May 4, 2013)

I `ping`ed http://www.google.com.  once before even entering xfce and once after typing in the command `startx`.  Both times I receved a valid IP address (74.125.26.106 and 74.125.131.147 respectively).  The command did present the problem that it would not terminate and proceeded on indefinitely.


----------



## wblock@ (May 4, 2013)

That's what ping(8) does by default.

Epiphany is not the default web browser for Xfce.  As far as I know, there is no default, just autodetected browsers that are already installed.  Check the configuration for Epiphany, maybe it's set to use a proxy or something.  Or run it from the command line to see if any obvious problems are reported there.


----------



## BJwojnowski (May 4, 2013)

*what is a decent browser*

What browser can I install from ports to have a working browser with the Xfce4 window manager?


----------



## cpm@ (May 4, 2013)

Try www/midori.


----------



## fonz (May 4, 2013)

BJwojnowski said:
			
		

> What browser can I install from ports to have a working browser with the Xfce4 window manager?


The window manager doesn't really matter. Just pick any browser you like: Midori, Firefox, Opera, Chrome/Chromium, SeaMonkey, whatever. Just make sure the browser is properly configured, given your networking settings.


----------



## BJwojnowski (May 4, 2013)

*question*

My question is how do I install from ports a particular browser?  I looked for Midori in the /usr/ports/net directory and could not find Midori.  As I type this I realized I should have looked in the wm directory too.


----------



## fonz (May 4, 2013)

BJwojnowski said:
			
		

> My question is how do I install from ports a particular browser?  I looked for Midori in the /usr/ports/net directory and could not find Midori.  As I type this I realized I should have looked in the wm directory too.


Browsers are typically in /usr/ports/*www*.


----------



## BJwojnowski (May 6, 2013)

*Solved*

I decided to reinstall freeBSD 9.1 on the Toshiba laptop which is a dual boot system.  I then followed the suggestions and have xfce as the window manager and I have chromium as the web browser.  My remaining question is: What is a good mail program to run in xfce?


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2013)

BJwojnowski said:
			
		

> My remaining question is: What is a good mail program to run in xfce?



That should be a new thread.  One answer that works in this thread is to use webmail.


----------

